# category for University lecturer



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

guys 

guide me....... any scope for University lecturer (MBA- FINANCE)

more then 5 yr exp in teaching ..also perusing PH.D in Management (only 1 yr left for phd completion)

which state giving sponsorship for " University lecturer" 

and how much ielts band required 6 band in each is enough?

guide me


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi chinmay_shah, 

you will have to look at the individual State Migration Plans - I'm too lazy to look trough all of them right now . 

Two more things:

Training and Research (Subclass 402) Visa – Research Stream: A temporary visa that allows you to conduct research in Australia. You will need a university (in Australia) to sponsor you for this visa. This might be an alternative pathway. 
 You do not necessarily have to get assessed as a University Lecturer but could also apply for assessment in management. I was employed as a researcher/lecturer at the Department of Software Engineering ever since I graduated but had no problem to get assessed as Software Engineer. Advantage: That ANZSCO code is on the SOL, so I could apply for a skilled independent visa (189). You should definitely consider this option. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

Monika

1,... i have all experience letter which clearly says that i am in teaching line and i am teaching particular finance related subjects

2. i have also 1.5 yr full time experience in purely Research as "research associate" designation

3. overall more then five year experience and except "Research associate" experience i have all experience in teaching financial subjects to MBA students

guide me "research associate" thing will help in any case or any other option in ur mind


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi chinmay shah, 

hmmm, your situation is a bit different to mine. During the last 5 years I always worked at least 20hrs/week as research associate. I initially taught part-time and only got the position of junior lecturer 1.5 years ago. But I never quit working on research projects, so I could back up my submission with software development experience for industry partners. I mostly used my lecturing experience to show that I am enough of an expert in my field to teach software project engineering, programming etc. to bachelor and master students. 

In your case the _University Lecturer and Tutor_ subgroup (2421) on the ANZSCO would perhaps really be the most fitting if you want to go for a permanent visa. Are you planning to finish your PhD before emigrating? It would give you additional points and might make it easier to get state sponsorship. Studying in Australia is fairly expensive - I thought about finishing my PhD here but considered paying 18,000AUD+ per year for tuition fees not worth it. Or you could try a temporary research visa, if you want to go for a post-doc or something like that... 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## vik2002 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Monika,

I have done B.Tech as well as Diploma in Civil Engineering from India. I have 2 years of teaching experience in a university as a lecturer and 1 year experience as a lecturer in a polytechnic college. There was a gap between my degree education and my experience. Do you think I qualify for Lecturer category?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*University lecturer*

Hi chinmay shah,
New South Wales giving State sponsorship for "242111 University lecturer" 
IELTS score required 6 in each band

NSW List of Occupations

Cheers!


----------



## vik2002 (Jul 12, 2013)

*University lecture category*

New South Wales giving State sponsorship for "242111 University lecturer" 
IELTS score required 6 in each band

Hi there,

I have a B.Tech degree( Civil Engg) from India. I also have UK Naric equivalent certificate which says B.Sc( Honors) degree in Civil Engg. I have one year of teaching experience in a polytechnic and two years of experience in Lovely Professional University as University lecturer.

My question to you is can I apply as Uni lecturer category even though I have not got Masters degree but just the Graduation only. Please comment.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I need some info, please help if possible. I want to know the following - 

I want to apply for NWS PR for my sister
she is B.com/M.com/B.ed/M.ed and teaching as a lecturer in a college in new delhi. the college is one of many from IP UNIVERSITY.

Q - how much ielts band does she needs for NSW occu code - 242111. How much in each and total?
Q - Can she apply for University Lec under 242111 as she is a college lecturer?
Q- She is a B.ed lecturer aas she teaches B.ed students so can she apply for PR under University Lec under 242111? 

Please help to respond to my query.

Thanks
IPS


----------



## pradeepvsunder (Nov 12, 2014)

I am having 2.10 years of Assistant Professor can i get any visa in Australia or other country other than canada....


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Chinmay,

Any update on your application? Did you apply? I have a phd in management and wanted to apply for PR....can you please help?


----------



## hardik kadiya (Jul 5, 2016)

*PR for lecturer*

Hi monika 
i completed my B.E IT in 2010 and after my study one year lecturer exp in BCA college.
june 2010 to march 2011
in june 2011 i started my Master of computer engineering till 2013 june.
june 2013 to still date 5/6/2016 i have lecturer expirence in engineering college as a Assistance professor.i guided master degree student for their research work.

and also i guided my 7th and 8th semester student to their project for final year.




i want to PR in australia but my question is my experience is university lecturer and it is not in sol it is in csol.


can i apply for software engineer?
which is in sol.

and how it is possible?

please help me
my mail id :[email protected]
mob:+91-9428961168


----------

